# zama C1M or w-26 carb question



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hi guys

does anyone konw if it's possible to just order a set screw from a carburator body...are does a person have to order a whole new carb.....was adjusting the T idle screw on my poulan chainsaw model P3516PR trying to get the chain to stop spinning at idle...and the darn T screw broke on me..

the carb part number is 530035590 any help on this is valued...thanks

todays lesson for me is....not to try and make carb adjustments without pulling the engine cover off first....doing it through the little holes provided in chainsaw body housing and not seeing the screw move is not good for me....

cajun


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The following is a distributor for both zama and walbro, they should be able to tell you where you can get what you need.
Have a good one. Geo

Medart Engine
124 Manufacturers Drive
Arnold, Missouri
US
63010-4727
PH: 636-282-2300
Tollfree: 800-888-7181
FX: 888-510-3100
MEDARTENGINE.COM


----------

